# GM Sees Chevy Spark EV As 'Benchmark' Urban Electric Car



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> Larry Nitz, executive director of GM’s global electrification engineering team, said Spark EV’s battery has undergone more than 200,000 hours of testing in our global battery systems labs.
> “This testing paved the way to allow our customers to do multiple DC Fast Charges daily to help alleviate range anxiety and improve convenience,” he said in a statement.


 That's encouraging.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Why aren't they making the EV-2, a modern day version of the EV-1? Something that gets 150W/mi? They have the technology. It is easy to go long distances if you can fast charge and go over twice as far on the same amount of electrons.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

If that is the benchmark, we are aiming too low.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Caps18 said:


> Why aren't they making the EV-2, a modern day version of the EV-1? Something that gets 150W/mi? They have the technology. It is easy to go long distances if you can fast charge and go over twice as far on the same amount of electrons.


A two seater with polarizing functional styling isn't the way to go if you are trying to appeal to the masses and gain wide acceptance.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

rochesterricer said:


> A two seater with polarizing functional styling isn't the way to go if you are trying to appeal to the masses and gain wide acceptance.


The range would be better, the costs lower, and there are enough people who don't need a sedan to sell enough of them...

Why don't they make an electric Corvette? That styling is just as aerodynamic as the EV1. It could be 10% smaller too.


----------

